# Chilobrachys fimbriatus - awesome OW!



## Storm76 (Sep 6, 2016)

Since not everyone checks picture threads, here are some three pics I took today of "Hera", the girl molted a few weeks ago and was out. Took the opportunity to get some pics of her and then fed her. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## magicmed (Sep 6, 2016)

Very cool, love that webbing! Beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 6, 2016)

They are awesome. I had to pack up a SAF for shipping the other day. She wasnt happy, but man she was beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 6, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Since not everyone checks picture threads, here are some three pics I took today of "Hera", the girl molted a few weeks ago and was out. Took the opportunity to get some pics of her and then fed her. Enjoy!


 Yep I know what you mean they are a good looking tarantula and I agree hardly no one looks at the picture thread.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## basin79 (Sep 6, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Since not everyone checks picture threads, here are some three pics I took today of "Hera", the girl molted a few weeks ago and was out. Took the opportunity to get some pics of her and then fed her. Enjoy!


She's absolutely phenomenonal. I often find myself drawn to this sp. I will definitely have to own one at some point.


----------



## magicmed (Sep 6, 2016)

Aren't these guys recommended as an intro to OW species? What is their speed and toxicity like? Both relatively low compared to other OW? Or are they pretty comparable?


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 6, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Aren't these guys recommended as an intro to OW species? What is their speed and toxicity like? Both relatively low compared to other OW? Or are they pretty comparable?


Very fast. I am not sure on toxicity but as they are Asian I'm sure its pretty potent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 6, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Aren't these guys recommended as an intro to OW species? What is their speed and toxicity like? Both relatively low compared to other OW? Or are they pretty comparable?


I wouldn't recommend those as first OW's. 

Had those in the past... very fast and pretty high strung (IMO not like a _P.murinus_, however). Venom is one of the most underestimated, I tell you. I view those, venom potency talking, just like 'Pokies'. Overall, they are amazing.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## magicmed (Sep 6, 2016)

Well darn I'll have to stick to GBB for my heavy webbing!

However my n. Incei I've noticed loves to Web just about everywhere in his enclosure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 6, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Well darn I'll have to stick to GBB for my heavy webbing!
> 
> However my n. Incei I've noticed loves to Web just about everywhere in his enclosure.


D. fasciatum grows to similar size and is also similar looking. They are heavy webbers too and are usually sold at a very generous price here in Europe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Aren't these guys recommended as an intro to OW species?



No...very no.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> D. fasciatum grows to similar size and is also similar looking. They are heavy webbers too and are usually sold at a very generous price here in Europe.


They do not grow to a similar size...they're much smaller.   And they are heavy webbers, but not to this degree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## magicmed (Sep 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> No...very no.


My bad, probably thinking of a similar sounding genus. Haven't done much looking into OW yet.


----------



## EulersK (Sep 6, 2016)

Chilobrachys in general are spectacular. It's just that most don't have such amazing coloration! You can't beat the C. fimbriatus webbing, though. If there is a heavier webber in the hobby, then I haven't found it yet. And they work _fast_. 

Not all chilos are as defensive as C. fimbriatus, though. Both C. andersoni and C. huahini prefer to run and hide IME.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2016)

magicmed said:


> My bad, probably thinking of a similar sounding genus. Haven't done much looking into OW yet.


Probably the similarly named species @KezyGLA mentioned.....they can be a good species for beginners, but theyre not ow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 6, 2016)

@magicmed
I suggest you a _C.marshalli_, or another of that genus. Seriously they aren't that bad, temperament talking. Definitely a perfect OW for start.
Dat *horn *:-s

Reactions: Love 4


----------



## basin79 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just ordered myself a young adult female. It would appear at some point meant this week.


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 6, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> @magicmed
> I suggest you a _C.marshalli_, or another of that genus. Seriously they aren't that bad, temperament talking. Definitely a perfect OW for start.
> Dat *horn *:-s


Africaaaaaa

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 6, 2016)

Do these require a hide or will they burrow given enough sub?


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Sep 6, 2016)

magicmed said:


> My bad, probably thinking of a similar sounding genus. Haven't done much looking into OW yet.


Any _ceratogyrus_, _E. pachypus_ or any _Pterinochilus _with the exception of _murinus_ would be the best choices for a first OW

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> They do not grow to a similar size...they're much smaller.   And they are heavy webbers, but not to this degree.


My girl (D. fasciatum) passed away at around the 5" mark. Is that big for that sp? What do C. fimbriatus max out at? I thought it was around 5-6" Am I wrong?


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 6, 2016)

Chilobrachys spp. in general are pretty high-strung and don't hesitate to bite. However, the other half of the time they freak out and race off which can lead to escapes if you don't know about them. Anyone want to read some, I made a thread a while back about them with some more info:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/a-closer-look-at-chilobrachys-fimbriatus-ow-fossorial.278865/


I raised this one from a tiny sling with a male and, although I lost the sac, have found this species easy to keep and work with. Then again, I soaked up every bit of information I could find about them before I jumped the gun and ordered them. Never regretted it since! They're beautiful, often visible and if left alone easy to care for.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Sep 6, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Do these require a hide or will they burrow given enough sub?


Mine has made a burrow under a piece of driftwood. Beautiful T, but her behaviour is rather nasty when I have to do rehousings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 6, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Any _ceratogyrus_, _E. pachypus_ or any _Pterinochilus _with the exception of _murinus_ would be the best choices for a first OW


I owned a P. lugardi many years ago. It was my 2nd T and it was very defensive. I have 2 P. chordatus just now and they are both much more defensive than my P. murinus. 

I would say any ceratogyrus is probably a better starter OW. 

That said, there is no telling what your gonna get. At least it will be pretty heheh


----------



## basin79 (Sep 6, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Mine has made a burrow under a piece of driftwood. Beautiful T, but her behaviour is rather nasty when I have to do rehousings.


I'll give her some cork bark to use or not use. It's up to her. 

I'm used to defensive T's. Had/have some spirited individuals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 6, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Do these require a hide or will they burrow given enough sub?


Offer no anchor points and you'll end up with a skittish pet hole. Offer a few anchor points and you'll get webbing, but still a pet hole. Offer plenty of anchor points and not only will they never burrow, but they'll be out constantly and are far less skittish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 6, 2016)

basin79 said:


> I'll give her some cork bark to use or not use. It's up to her.
> 
> I'm used to defensive T's. Had/have some spirited individuals.


Don't worry - if that T gets seriously annoyed, you'll hear it. These do stridulate!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 6, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Don't worry - if that T gets seriously annoyed, you'll hear it. These do stridulate!


I do try and not annoy my sweethearts. My King baboon girl used to warn me via audio she wasn't happy though when she deemed me trespassing on private property.


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Sep 6, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I owned a P. lugardi many years ago. It was my 2nd T and it was very defensive. I have 2 P. chordatus just now and they are both much more defensive than my P. murinus.
> 
> I would say any ceratogyrus is probably a better starter OW.
> 
> That said, there is no telling what your gonna get. At least it will be pretty heheh


_E. pachypus _is probably the least defensive "Baboon", with _Ceratogyrus _coming in second. The whole genus of _Pterinochilus _are defensive, but only _murinus _seems to be prone to bolting IME. If housed correctly they should retreat to their burrows or give a threat posture, but I have yet to see my two _chordatus _or _lugardi_ bolting like a _murinus. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willuminati (Sep 6, 2016)

Caught a pic of mine the other night!
	

		
			
		

		
	

​And here is a couple older shots!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## antinous (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice photo! I really like this species and might be one of the only OWs in my collection. Next time I head over to India, I'd like to find this, and other, tarantulas!

I'm guessing they're more of a webber than a burrower even if given ample substrate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jose always takes such great pics.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Willuminati (Sep 6, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> I'm guessing they're more of a webber than a burrower even if given ample substrate


They do a lot of both!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 6, 2016)

Ours _was_ awesome...until it burrowed. Now it's just a 10 gallon with a hole in it.
I still love it though, this was my dream T for a long time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Sep 6, 2016)

Mine is a sling but I haven't seen it since I brought it home and rehoused it. I know it's molted (.5 when I got it) and it eats. I hope to one day see it again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 6, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> My girl (D. fasciatum) passed away at around the 5" mark. Is that big for that sp? What do C. fimbriatus max out at? I thought it was around 5-6" Am I wrong?


According to befriended breeders they can get to a little over 6" adult females that is. My girl is a whopping 6 right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 6, 2016)

Mine doesn't burrow at all, even though it has 8 inches of substrate to burrow in (she's 3inches).

I'm glad because I can always see her. But I just feel like all that depth is wasted lol.


----------



## Octagon (Sep 6, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Since not everyone checks picture threads, here are some three pics I took today of "Hera", the girl molted a few weeks ago and was out. Took the opportunity to get some pics of her and then fed her. Enjoy!


Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 6, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> According to befriended breeders they can get to a little over 6" adult females that is. My girl is a whopping 6 right now.


@Willuminati Care to explain the "disagree" given without reason?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willuminati (Sep 6, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> @Willuminati Care to explain the "disagree" given without reason?


My finger wasn't pointing straightZ
Twas a missssstake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## netr (Sep 7, 2016)

Happy to see your fimbs are still doing well, Stormy! Such a pretty species.
The only Chilobrachys I have is a juvenile guangxiensis, though there's a sp. "Vietnam blue" in the post. I'm growing to like them a lot. Great shape, size, colours and the temperament is impressive.

@magicmed, the OW thing is a plunge you just have to take sooner or later, if you're interested in keeping them. I don't think the temperament or venom potency or speed of the spiders should strictly hold you back. If you know how to care for a docile species then you know how to care for an OW. Really, one ought to think of all tarantulas as if they were OW. You, a great, thundering intruder on their safe territory - you should expect them to attempt to defend themselves and give you everything they've got in the process. So all you need to do is be a few steps ahead. Use secure rehousing methods like the bag, or a container within a container. One hobby tool that I consider indispensible is simply a long wire tie, which can be used for getting all sorts of things done safely.

This is to say: the NW-OW distinction begins to lose its significance very sharply once a keeper has the basics nailed down. Don't want it to bite or escape? Don't give it the chance, then. No need to rule out keeping all these lovely species altogether!

Footnote: although most of my collection consists of large slings and juveniles, I'd still like to point out that my nastiest individuals comprise a pair of Nhandu coloratovillosus. At time of writing, they out-grump all my OW spiders (Poecilotheria, Chilobrachys, Haplopelma, Pelinobius, Ceratogyrus, Monocentropus, Heterothele...)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (Sep 7, 2016)

netr said:


> Don't want it to bite or escape? Don't give it the chance, then.


Hey there friend, Long time since you been here, Nice to see you. 

No i would guess no one would like to get bitten or have escapes, but it can happen no matter how careful you are.
I know you can do a whole lot to prevent a bite or escape. But that`s just not always enough. You can be unlucky.
Now, i have never been bitten but I`ve had my shares of escapes. The T is always faster than a human being if it wants to be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## netr (Sep 7, 2016)

Hej med dig Louise, good to see you too! Nice to drop by here again.

You're right of course, accidents do happen. We went away for a few days some time ago and the cats pushed the P. formosa container off the shelf, knocking it open. We searched for a few hours and eventually found it in the laundry basket, less than a metre from the crash site. Fortunately, it was very cooperative. Our T shelf now has a closing door! I also had a GBB sling escape during a feed and run along the corridor at about 100km/h. I caught it just as it was about to get under the freezer.  So it happens - but I say we can reduce the chance more than many might expect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 7, 2016)

So I'm thinking of burrowing a fake fern plant that has posable leaves and bend them to different heights for her to use as anchor points. I'll post a pic when I've done it. I think it might be too much but see what you think.


----------



## louise f (Sep 7, 2016)

netr said:


> but I say we can reduce the chance more than many might expect


Of course we can. And no matter species OW or NW always be treated with the same respect.   Good you find those T`s again. I hate when they are on the run. 
And a Pokie is not the funniest to have hiding somewhere in the house.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## petkokc (Sep 7, 2016)

From my experience, they are the most passive of all Chilobrachys I own. She will almost never move when I open her enclosure, she takes her time with catching offered roach and always holds her ground rather then escapes when she feels threatened (instant threat posture).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2016)

Now I know this looks stupid but after reading if I supplied anchor points the T would web up and stay out I've done this. 



















The plant is buried under 3" of substrate and as you can see brought up at various places to offer these anchor points.  Could this work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 8, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Now I know this looks stupid but after reading if I supplied anchor points the T would web up and stay out I've done this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see why not.

You can also get some mini bamboo sticks (or dowels).  and stick them in there as anchor points.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> I don't see why not.
> 
> You can also get some mini bamboo sticks (or dowling).  and stick them in there as anchor points.


Good do, cheers. Obviously looks rubbish now but in a month or 2 if she utilises the anchor points it'd look immense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 8, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Good do, cheers. Obviously looks rubbish now but in a month or 2 if she utilises the anchor points it'd look immense.


Haha, yeah looks bad ass when they've webbed it all up.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> Haha, yeah looks bad ass when they've webbed it all up.


Had a few T's that webbed up great. It's special. My adult female Macrothele Gigas also knew how to make her home look phenomenal.


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 8, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Had a few T's that webbed up great. It's special. My adult female Macrothele Gigas also knew how to make her home look phenomenal.


I love lots of web. My only one that webs a lot, is my fimbriatus. I would get other chilobrachys, but I just find the other species so unappealing...

Think I will have to get more fimbriatus.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> I love lots of web. My only one that webs a lot, is my fimbriatus. I would get other chilobrachys, but I just find the other species so unappealing...
> 
> Think I will have to get more fimbriatus.


This girl used to web up a treat. Massively regret selling her. Gorgeous T. 

P.Crassipes girl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 8, 2016)

basin79 said:


> This girl used to web up a treat. Massively regret selling her. Gorgeous T.
> 
> P.Crassipes girl.


I'm too fussy haha.

I won't keep a T without blatant markings, unless it's brightly coloured - like versicolor or T.gigas.

It is pretty, but not something for me.

Maybe a Gbb, but I really wish they'd keep their batman butt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> I'm too fussy haha.
> 
> I won't keep a T without blatant markings, unless it's brightly coloured - like versicolor or T.gigas.
> 
> ...


I was after an Aussie Whistler for ages so she was a real gem for me. 

Can't wait for tomorrow now. Wanted one of these for quite a while.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 8, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> but I just find the other species so unappealing...
> 
> Think I will have to get more fimbriatus.


i know what you mean.. have you ever checked Chilobrachys sp. electric blue? they are the only other Chilo i really like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 8, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i know what you mean.. have you ever checked Chilobrachys sp. electric blue? they are the only other Chilo i really like.


Yeah, I was about to buy two. But idk,  they aren't nice enough for me to buy without seeing in real life first. If the entire leg were blue, would be a different story.

Bought two H.pulchripes and two H.sp Bach Ma instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 9, 2016)

My gorgeous girl has arrived.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 9, 2016)

basin79 said:


> My gorgeous girl has arrived.


They don't have any remarkable markings, nor remarkable colouration. But for some reason they just look so good haha, I can't explain why. But they just look perfect.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 9, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> They don't have any remarkable markings, nor remarkable colouration. But for some reason they just look so good haha, I can't explain why. But they just look perfect.


I think they do have stunning colours and markings. The contrast between the carapace and legs is striking as is the abdomen markings. 

Not that a T has to be particularly colourful or have markings to be stunning of course.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## EulersK (Sep 9, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> They don't have any remarkable markings, nor remarkable colouration. But for some reason they just look so good haha, I can't explain why. But they just look perfect.


Pictures don't do this spider justice. Their legs are iridescent, and much more impressive in person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 10, 2016)

Really chuffed the new girl is using the plant hide I made for her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 10, 2016)

Within a few weeks she'll lay webbing everywhere and in a few months she'll work on the height of that webcastle. At which point you'll have trouble with a waterdish, unless it's put into a corner. For some unknown reason my own girl leaves out the corners and has tunnels in each leading to the top. Including the one her waterdish resides in...

Good luck with her. Looking forward to more pics of her development

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Octagon (Sep 10, 2016)

basin79 said:


> My gorgeous girl has arrived.


She is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm thinking my girl might be in pre moult although she certainly didn't look anyway dull. She's just reinforced her hide and staying put. No wandering in the night etc. Time will tell.


----------



## netr (Sep 11, 2016)

louise f said:


> Good you find those T`s again. I hate when they are on the run.
> And a Pokie is not the funniest to have hiding somewhere in the house.


 Slightly off-topic, but I forgot to mention this was the same P. formosa you sold to me four years ago. It happens to be quite a mellow individual!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

